# HGVC Orlando



## TerriJ (Oct 28, 2011)

We are planning a trip in late March with kids and grandkids and trying to decide which resort to choose.   Which is your favorite?

Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 28, 2011)

I have no quibble with Trip Advisor's ranking:

Parc Soliel #15 of 341 -- _definitely cool for adults_.
I-Drive #18 of 341 -- _sophisticated & close to an outlet mall_.
SeaWorld #33 of 341 -- _for those going to SeaWorld or Universal_.


----------



## suzanne (Oct 28, 2011)

HGVC Seaworld for kids definately, never been to the Parc, the  HGVC International Drive more geared to adults.

Suzanne


----------



## mb_cik (Oct 29, 2011)

We love I-Drive for our 1, 3, and 5 year olds. But in reality both are really nice.


----------



## GTLINZ (Oct 29, 2011)

TerriJ said:


> We are planning a trip in late March with kids and grandkids and trying to decide which resort to choose.   Which is your favorite?
> 
> Thanks.



I own at SeaWorld and have stayed at IDrive (Tuscany) and Parc Soliel. Not sure you can go wrong with any of them, and each has its' advantages. I think they all have kids activities but they do each have a different feel to me. They are not more than 3-4 miles apart and none are near Disney.

Parc Soliel is the newest and has the tallest buildings. It is isolated in an area that was a large planned development that has not happened - due to the economy, I would guess. One huge advantage there is the water slide at the pool that the kids love. It is more "modern" - the bathroom has a sitting tub that pours from the ceiling (instead of a hot tub). I think the style is european, and it is the hardest to get into per hgvc online. 

My wife and I travel with family, with friends and sometimes by ourselves. One of our favorite places on earth is Tuscany. The layout is all around a lake, the buildings are not as tall, Publix/Wallgreens/Outback is across the street, and we just love the Italian theme and the pool area. This is our place of choice, and our kids are grown and also love the place (as do our friends). We often go there and do not go to any parks, unless our granddaughter/kids are with us.

SeaWorld is the oldest and undergoing refurbishing. It is a nice resort and is right next to the SeaWorld park. The style is carribean. They have had a breakfast buffet in the past. To me this is the most kid/family friendly resort, and I believe their calling card since they are the oldest resort.

I would be happy at any of them.


----------



## Purseval (Oct 30, 2011)

Parc Soleil's balconies are not screened in if you are concerned about wandering Grandkids.  SeaWorld is by far the most child friendly both in the way the rooms are laid out and the activities but all of the resorts have activity directors and will kep the kids busy.  Parc Soleil has the best location if you have a car and plan on going to the parks.  Tuscany is best if you like to shop or don't have a car.  None of them will leave you feeling like you didn't get your money's worth.


----------



## Asl18940 (Oct 30, 2011)

You can't go wrong at any one of them.  We went to Seaworld and I-Drive  many, many times.  At least as of a couple of years ago, I-Drive had a great kids activities program.  If you have real little ones, I-Drive also has a separate kid-oriented pool by buildings 4 and 5.


----------



## NJ_30s_couple (Feb 6, 2012)

*Just got back from HGVC Seaworld*

Hi all,
We just got back from HGVC Seaworld.  Stayed in a 3BR in Hamilton building.  It was great - rooms, resort, service.

If anyone has questions, let me know.

Ian


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 25, 2012)

We arrive Wednesday evening.  Any special location I should request?  We have two two BR units reserved.  Thanks!


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 25, 2012)

TerriJ said:


> We arrive Wednesday evening.  Any special location I should request?  We have two two BR units reserved.  Thanks!



About Parc Soleil.... You want Bldg.1 (w-check-in & garage). Ask for a view to the SW.
Lights from Epcot are SW & MK due West.

About Seaworld... The lower the number the better... # 1 - 4 are reasonably close to the center of things.


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 26, 2012)

Building 1 at the Seaworld resort?  Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 26, 2012)

TerriJ said:


> Building 1 at the Seaworld resort?  Thanks.



OPPS... That was for Parc Soleil... For Seaworld... the lower the # the better.
#1 - 4 are reasonably close to the center of things. The others are distant.


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 29, 2012)

We are here, at HGVC Seaworld, if anyone has resort questions.


----------



## toontoy (Mar 29, 2012)

TerriJ said:


> We are here, at HGVC Seaworld, if anyone has resort questions.



Do you know if the pools are heated. We are going in a couple of months.


----------



## strandlover (Mar 29, 2012)

toontoy said:


> Do you know if the pools are heated. We are going in a couple of months.



We were at HGVC Seaworld in early March and the pools were heated and very comfortable for swimming.


----------



## rebel (Mar 29, 2012)

We have stayed at all three and they are all very nice.  My choice is I Drive and my wife like Seaworld.  But with kids I would recommend Seaworld.  I remember that one of the Seaworld pools is heated.


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 2, 2012)

I agree this is a great resort for kids.  The pool closest to us seems warm, but the air temps have been quite warm.


----------



## markf (Apr 4, 2012)

Just booked our first HGVC timeshare at Seaworld in a 3br unit from 27 December 2012 to 4 January 2013 - Very excited!


----------



## TerriJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds great, you will enjoy.  We were in building 2 on the ground floor, very convenient and easy access ro the pools.


----------

